# مفاجأة : المكاتب الإستشارية فى السعودية



## المساااااح (7 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​هذه بعض المكاتب الاستشارية فى المملكة العربية السعودية

1 مكتب الجزيرة للاستشارات الهندسية خليل عبدالكريم الفريح 4785270
2 عبدالرحمن الربيعة وشريكه عبدالرحمن الربيعة 03/8344210
3 مكتب الركن للاستشارات الهندسية جمال ابراهيم المديفر 4197425
4 المركز الاستشاري الوطني خالد حسن عبدالحفيظ السمان 4761285
5 دار الدراسات العمرانية باسم صبحي الشهابي 4622888
6 الاتقان للدراسات الهندسية عصام محمد محمود 4452364
7 زهير فايز ومشاركوه عبدالله احمد حميد الدين 02/6547171
8 بيت الخبرة للاستشارات الهندسية محمد عبدالله ال ابراهيم 4626504
9 مكتب الفرات للاستشارات الهندسية البيئية فؤاد بن فهد الصالح 2291082
10 الفرحان للاستشارات الهندسية محمد عبدالله الفرحان 4507119
11 مكتب الفرحان لاستشارات نظم السلامة الهندسية محمد عبدالله الفرحان 4507119
12 شركة الاتحاد الهندسي (خطيب وعلمي) سمير سعيد عاشور 4778384
13 الهيئة الاستشارية (د.احمد عبدالوارث) عبدالوهاب راغب فودة 4161955
14 المكتب العربي للخدمات الهندسية الاستشارية سامح مصباح كنعان 4643538
15 شركة عزمي عبدالهادي وعبدالله المعيبد للاستشارات عبداللطيف عبدالهادي 03/8588877
16 مكتب العيد للاستشارات الهندسية حمد بن محمد العيد 03/8332266
17 راديكون- مكتب الخليج للاستشارات الهندسية محمد بنية الاحمدي 03/8954242
18 اليوسفي للهندسة القيمية عبدالعزيز سليمان اليوسفي 2915374
19 العطيشان مهندسون استشاريون فاروق نظمى الزهارنة 4652841
20 مكتب الهمة للدراسات د. عبدالعزيز البابطين 2786195
21 المصلي للخدمات الاستشارية د.محمد سعيد مصلي 4704601
22 شركة عبدالله السيف وشريكه للدراسات والاستشارات م عبدالله السيف 4653269
23 فيصل المهدي للاستشارات الهندسية احمد الزيات 2060796
24 الحجيلان للاستشارات الهندسية مدحت بشير / وليد مرعي 4761414
25 مكتب ابو الطاهر الاستشاري حسين عبدالله ابوالطاهر 4792529
26 دار انجاز لاستشارات الطاقة والهندسة عبدالرحمن عبدالمحسن التويجري 2922773
27 طلال الطاهر مهندسون استشاريون ومعماريون طلال الطاهر حسني الطاهر 4728612
28 الطيب مهندسون استشاريون محمود كمال الشرقاوي 4774477
29 مكتب شاهين للاستشارات الهندسية عاطف عبدالرحمن الشناوي 4783605
30 المجموعة العربية للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالمجيد ابراهيم علام 2866916
31 الفنيون السعوديون للاستشارات الهندسية خالد اديب محمد مكحل 03/894302
32 مكتب الحبشي للاستشارات الهندسية احمد بكر الحبشي 02/6528987
33 مكتب المهندس عبدالعزيز شربيني للهندسة عبدالعزيز اسعد شربيني 02/6941631
34 مكتب سليمان عبدالله الخريجي الاستشاري هيثم ابراهيم الرز 02/6658305
35 مكتب احمد مختار بنجر للاستشارات الهندسية احمد مختار بنجر 02/6533080
36 مكتب البراك للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالحميد ابراهيم فودة 03/5876064
37 مكتب عبدالرحمن حسين باصرة للاستشارات الهندسية سعيد محروس باناعمة 03/8438182
38 مكتب ناصر الملحم للاستشارات الهندسية ناصر فهد الملحم 03/8675003
39 مكتب عبدالله بالطيور الاستشاري عبدالله عبدالرحمن بالطيور 03/8990110
40 ادوار مهندسون استشاريون محمد عبدالرحمن الرسيني 2932263
41 مكتب الجندل الهندسي سلطان ونيس عمير الربيع 04/6243456
42 شركة زهير قاسم وشريكه للاستشارات الهندسية زهير عبدالغفور قاسم 
43 مكتب السيف للاستشارات الهندسية احمد السيف 4648899
44 قاب للاستشارات الهندسية حسين علي البلوشي 03/8334733
45 المجموعة الاستشارية الهندسية اسامة فؤاد العلي 4654406
46 مكتب عبدالرحمن المبارك للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالرحمن عبداللطيف المبارك 2930573
47 مكتب النفيسة للمساحة عبدالرحمن عبدالله النفيسة 4651484
48 المكتب الوطني للمساحة ذواد عبدالله الذواد 4616254
49 دلتا مهندسون استشاريون عبداللطيف السيف 4616060
50 مكتب سعود كانو للاستشارات الهندسية ناجي لطفي علي 03/8355761
51 المصممون السعوديون مهندسون استشاريون يحيى عبدالغظيم 03/8340840
52 رواسي للاستشارات الهندسية محمد احمد بن محفوظ 02/6620231
53 مكتب الجربوع مهندسون استشاريون عبدالغني سعيد عبدالغني 06/3246969
54 مكتب الخدمات الهندسية والفنية محمد عبدالمؤمن 06/326674
55 مكتب السلوم للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالعزيز فهد السلوم 06/3260066
56 مكتب القصر للاستشارات الهندسية خالد صالح الجناحي 06/3623626
57 دار التصاميم الحديثة للاستشارات الهندسية عودة بن عايد الاحمدي 03/8877933
58 مكتب الحمدان الاستشاري مايكل فرانسيس براينت 03/8983641
59 مكتب الزايد مهندسون استشاريون محمد عبدالعزيز نصار 4910441
60 مكتب الشاطيء للاستشارات الهندسية محمد حسام ابراهيم 07/3211100
61 مكتب دار الرياض للاستشارات الهندسية هشام ابراهيم الملائكة 2060088
62 مكتب يوسف عبدالعزيز الذكير يوسف عبدالعزيز الذكير 03/8935222
63 المكتب الشرقي للاستشارات الهندسية مصطفى السيد دياب 03/8304845
64 مكتب الماضي معماريون ومهندسون استشاريون حمد بن محمد الماضي 4784912
65 المكتب الهندسي السعودي الاستشاري هندي سعدون الرويلي 04/6249300
66 مكتب محمد عصيد الشراري للاستشارات الهندسية محمد عصيد الشراري 04/6253772
67 مكتب عبدالاله الخريجي للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالاله الخريجي 04/4242227
68 مكتب سلطان للاستشارات الهندسية سلطان محمد الشهري 04/4249998
69 مكتب مرسام للاستشارات الهندسية خالد محمد الصلحاني 06/5341031
70 مكتب اجا للاستشارات الهندسية سامي ناوي الشمري 06/5322610
71 مكتب الموسى للاستشارات الهندسية ياسر محمد سليمان 06/5344648
72 مكتب الحسنية للاستشارات الهندسية اسامة حسن موسى 07/2218001
73 مكتب الموحدين للمساحة حسين عبدالله عسيري 07/2243143
74 مكتب الشبل مهندسون استشاريون عاطف عبدالله الشبل 07/2294675
75 مكتب البيئة مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون علي محمد الشعيبي 4543330
76 مؤسسة الحماية المدنية عدنان زكي العباسي الهاشمي 02/6686183
77 مكتب العوامي الهندسي الاستشاري حسين محمد ال جمعة 03/8551006
78 مكتب اركال للاستشارات الهندسية محمد احمد الفهاد 06/3691169
79 دار الاندلس مهندسون استشاريون جلال درويش 02/6600688
80 مكتب محمد رضا قطان للاستشارات الهندسية محمد بيومي محمد 4641134
81 مكتب الخدمات الاستشارية السعودي فهد التميمي 4659975
82 مكتب مسكني للخدمات الاستشارية صالح عبدالرحمن المحيسن 04/8446666
83 مكتب تاج الدين للاستشارات الهندسية تاج الدين محمد الحاج حسيت 02/6686187
84 مكتب الخطيب للهندسة مهندسون استشاريون محمد عاصم الخطيب 02/2213016
85 مكتب خزام مهندسون استشاريون صالح عبدالرحمن السحيباني 4644585
86 سحاب للاستشارات الهندسية محمد عبدالعزيز نصار 4658181
87 شركة التنقنيون السعوديون - سعودي تك سليمان العقيل الحمدان 4778770
88 مكتب الفن المعماري للاستشارات الهندسية سعود دغيم الشمري 2177758
89 مكتب طارق اليافي للاستشارات الهندسية توفيق جميعي 02/6915794
90 مكتب الدغيثر مهندسون معماريون عبدالله سعود الدغيثر 4191227


 والله الموفق​


----------



## عبد الصمد القرشى (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصيلحى (13 مارس 2010)

بالراحة علينا يا عم يا بتاع المفاجآت......هوه أي قايمة من أي موقع و"أرزعها" كوبي وبيست وأجري أتقي الله في زمايلك المهندسين حتي لا يقعوا في فخ مكتب قذر مثل رقم 75 مكتب البيئة مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون علي محمد الشعيبي 4543330  ومقره الرياض
- كان لهذا المكتب تاريخ جيد جدا" في الدراسة والتصميم والإشراف للعديد من المشاريع الكبرى داخل وخارج السعودية وكان يضم مجموعة كبيرة من المهندسين أصحاب الخبرة والكفاءة في جميع التخصصات الهندسية. 
 - وكان من ضمن شروط الانضمام لهذا المكتب أن يكون التقدير العام للمهندس لايقل عن جيد جدا ويفضل من يحمل الدكتوراه أو الماجستير أو الدراسات العليا. 
 - ولكن مر المكتب كغيره من المؤسسات والشركات بفترة ركود فى أواسط التسعينات نتيجة انتشار المكاتب المنافسة وانخفاض الاستثمارات بسبب حروب الخليج المتعاقبة وأيضا بسبب مبالغة أصحاب المكتب بالأسعار المقدمة منهم فقل حجم المشاريع المسندة للمكتب بشكل كبير. 
 - الى أن جاء مهندس كان يعمل بالمكتب واسمه "أشرف محمد عبدا لعزيز الصياد" وطلب من أصحاب المكتب أن يكون هو المسئول عن إدارة المشاريع وأعمال دراسة الأسعار وتقديم العروض مقابل نسبة من دخل المكتب وأن تكون له كافة الصلاحيات من اختيار واستقدام المهندسين والمشرفين وتحديد رواتبهم وبدلاتهم فبدا بتقديم عروض أسعار منخفضة جدا بلغت نسبة الانخفاض لأكثر من 50% من الأسعار المتعارف عليها فى ذلك الوقت وكان ذلك على حساب مرتبات ومستحقات المهندسين والمشرفين الذى يقوم باستقدامهم وكان يخدعهم عند الاتفاق معهم بمصر ويقول لهم أن هذا المرتب سيكون شكليا فقط ولكن هناك مصادر أخرى كالاضافى والمكافآت ستكون أضعاف هذا الراتب .. فبدأ المهندسون بالفعل ينخدعون وخاصة بمعرفتهم المسبقة بتاريخ المكتب القديم وتعاقد الكثيرون مع المكتب بهذه الإدارة الجديدة. 
-  بدأت الحقيقة تظهر بمجرد وصولهم للسعودية. 
- يعيش فى الغرفة الواحدة أكثر من ثلاثة مهندسين. 
- البعض لايجد سرير أو حتى مرتبة لينام عليها 
- الكثير ينتظر بالمكتب ومعاه حقائبه بالساعات حتى يجد مكانا" ينام فيه. 
- يركب بالسيارة الواحدة أكثر من العدد المصرح به غالبا. 
 - السيارات الموجودة كلها قديمة جدا ومنتهية صلاحية الفحص واستمارات المرور مما يعرض قائدها وركابها للخطورة دائما. 
-  حدثت العديد من حوادث وأعطال السيارات ومنهم من أصيب بالفعل. 
 - معظم السيارات بالطبع غير مكيفة فى درجة حرارة خارجية صيف تصل الى 50 درجة مئوية. 
-  كان عمال المقاول الذى يشرف مهندسو المكتب عليهم يسخرون من سيارات المكتب ويتبادلون الضحك, 
أما عن حالة المهندسين خارج الرياض فحدث ولاحرج فكان بعضهم يعيش بالمساجد بسبب طردهم من السكن نتيجة عدم دفع بدل السكن (حدث ذلك بمشروع محكمة عرعر) وكاد يحدث بمشاريع الأحساء. 
-  وكذلك تنقطع عنهم الكهرباء فى عز الحر بسبب عدم تسديد فواتير الكهرباء مما يضطر المهندسين العزاب بدفعها بأنفسهم وهذا مخالف للعقد ونظام العمل بالسعودية. 
 - تعتمد الإدارة المهندسين بأكثر من مشروع فى نفس الوقت بدوام كامل وتأخذ عليهم آلاف الريالات قد يصل الى أكثر من 40000 ريال على المهندس الواحد كمتوسط شهريا وهذه مخالفة وجريمة إهدار للمال العام. 
 - بل تعدى الأمر أن تعتمد مهندسين بأسماء وهمية لناس كانوا يعملون بالمكتب وتركوه من سنوات وتأخذ عليهم مرتبات شهرية وهذه جريمة كبيرة ومن ضمن هذه المشاريع: مستشفى الحميات بجيزان والمختبر الوطنى بالرياض وكلية المجتمع برفحاء وكلية الشريعة بالإحساء ومشاريع وزارة التعليم العالى بحائل وكان قبل ذلك محكمة جدة ومحكمة حفر الباطن ومحكمة عرعر ومستشفى الولادة بالدمام وجامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام. 
-  هرب من هذا المكتب عدد كبير من المهندسين وصل الى أكثر من 40 مهندس ومراقب حتى الآن معرضين نفسهم وأسرهم للخطورة فى سابقة هى الأولى من نوعها. 
 - ترك المكتب فى خلال السنتين الماضيتين أكثر من 180 مهندس بعد اضطرارهم للحصول على أجازة مقابل ترك مستحقات لهم تصل الى أكثر من 25000 ريال للمهندس الواحد مابين مرتبات وتذاكر طيران ومكافأة ومقابل الأجازة السنوية ومقابل العمل الاضافى وذلك مقابل الموافقة على الأجازة. 
 - يحسب المكتب 15يوما مقابل الأجازة السنوية مع إن نظام العمل يقدرها بـ21يوما وهذا مخالف للنظام وحتى هذه المستحقات لاتصرف غالبا. 
 - يحق للمهندس تذاكر طيران سنوية له ولطفلين من أسرته طبقا للعقد ولكن نتيجة لتعسف وتسويف الإدارة يضطر المهندسين بدفعها من حسابهم الخاص على أمل صرفها من المكتب بعد ذلك ولكن هذا الأمل أيضا لايتحقق بسبب جشع وظلم الإدارة. 
-  يقوم المكتب بحجز ما يقارب راتب ثلاثة أشهر ومقابل الأجازة السنوية وتذاكر الطيران للمهندس وأسرته وذلك عندما يقوم المهندس بأجازته حتى يضمنوا عودته للمكتب وبرغم هذه الخسارة المالية الكبيرة التى يتكبدها المهندس الا أنه لايلتفت الى تلك الخسارة مقابل عدم العودة الى هذا المكان المليء بالظلم. 
 - يضطر كثير من المهندسين والموظفين بتسفير زوجاتهم وأطفالهم عن طريق النقل البرى مما يعرضهم للعناء الشديد وذلك توفيرا للنفقات لعدم صرف تذاكر الطيران. 
- يقوم المكتب بملاحقة المهندسين اللذين تركوا المكتب بتأشيرة بشكل رسمى وبتأشيرة نهائي وجاءوا الى أماكن أخرى محترمة بتأشيرات جديدة داخل المملكة بحثا عن رزقهم فى مكان يقدر أدميتهم وخبرتهم, فتقوم ادارة المكتب برفع دعاوى ضدهم لمحاولة ترحيلهم من المملكة  مع ان إدارة المكتب تدعى بأنها توفر فرص العمل. 

 - لاتوجد أي صلاحية من أى نوع بالمكتب إلا لشخص واحد فقط هو أشرف الصياد وهذا الشخص غير موجود دائما بالخدمة فغالبا يكون بمصر وعندما يجىء الى السعودية يعطى تعليمات فورية للإداريين اللذين ينفذون تعليماته مهما كانت وذلك بغلق مكتبه وعدم السماح بدخول أى أحد من المهندسين والعاملين برغم امتلاء الصالة بالناس اللذين لهم طلبات متعددة ومعظمها طلبات مالية أو أجازات طبقا للعقد. 
 - يساعد هذا الظالم بعض الإداريين اللذين غابت ضمائرهم وخسروا دينهم وأنفسهم. 
 - قدم كثير من المهندسين والمراقبين شكاوى عن طريق القنصلية المصرية بالرياض ومكتب العمل والإمارة وصلت لأكثر من مائة شكوى. 
 - ولكن للأسف مازال المكتب يمارس الظلم والتسويف مع العاملين به بل وازداد حدة عما قبل لأن إدارة المكتب تستغل للأسف مهندسين ليست لديهم خبرة كافية أو معرفة بظروف السفر والعمل بالسعودية والغلاء الذى حدث بالمملكة خلال العامين الماضيين. 
 - يتعاقد المكتب الآن مع المهندسين الجدد بعقد مدته خمس سنوات ولا يحق للمهندس نزول أجازة إلا بعد سنتين تعاقديا وبعد ثلاث سنوات فعليا. 
- أصدرت وزيرة القوى العاملة قرارا بتاريخ 22/1/2009بحظر التعامل مع هذا المكتب لكثرة الشكاوى ضده ولكن للأسف بعد ضغوط من جهات لها مصلحة مباشرة ومنها للأسف المستشار العمالي للسفارة بالرياض والتى تعتمد الوزيرة فى قراراتها للأسف على تقاريره فقامت الوزيرة بإصدار قرار ثانى بعد أقل من ثلاثة أسابيع من القرار الأول بإلغاء الحظر لادعاء أن معظم هذه الشكاوى كيدية .. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل. ​وختاما نرجو من الجهات المعنية بهذه الأمور بوقف هذا الظلم البين ومعاقبة كل القائمين عليه لأنهم لايضرون بمصلحة مهندس وعائلته بحسب بل يضرون بمصلحة مجتمع بأكمله


----------



## hosomoso (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا ياباشمهندس على النصيحة
ولكن مع اى من هذة المكاتب تنصح بالعمل معها والتواصل من خارج المملكة؟
حتى لا نقع فريسة لاحد المكاتب كما حدث معنا من قبل


----------



## hosomoso (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا ياباشمهندس على النصيحة
ولكن مع اى من هذة المكاتب تنصح بالعمل معها والتواصل من خارج المملكة؟
حتى لا نقع فريسة لاحد المكاتب كما حدث معنا من قبل


----------



## حماده النجم (28 مارس 2010)

احيانا يجب ع الفرد التعايش ف بلاده افضل


----------



## hosomoso (29 مارس 2010)

ولماذا لا يتم البحث عن الافضل؟


----------



## علي الدبس (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم .............وجزاكم الله خيرا يا اخوان بدنا البريد الالكتروني للمكاتب هاي تعملو معروف او على الاقل الفاكس.........ولكم منا التحيه ......... بلكي اشتغلن بمكتب بمكه وحجيت لانه للان والله ما ما حجيت وعمري اكثر من 45 سنه


----------



## ammaid_2000 (2 مايو 2010)

*شكرا اخي مصيلحي وجزاك الله خيرا على تحذيرك حيث تأكد فعلا من هذا المكتب من أكثر من مصدر ومن زملاء لنا وقد تم عمل اعلان في نقابة المهندسين بالقاهره للتحذير من هذا المكتب ونرجو الحذر منه ومن اي مكتب هندسي يتحايل على المهندسين واعتقد انه آن الأوان لعمل قائمه سوداء للشركات التي يجب الحذر في التعامل معها ويكون ذلك بعد التأكد فعلا من هذه الشركات*


----------



## السندباد المساحي (3 مايو 2010)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## mfarag (3 مايو 2010)

المكتب فعلا سمعتة سيئة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن فضلان (3 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الموضوعات الشيقة والردود الاقوي


----------



## hopakhalifa (3 مايو 2010)

ايوة كده ربنا يباركلك نورنا علشان منقعش فى الغلط


----------



## albsqlony (3 مايو 2010)

ادعوا كل من تضرر من هذا المكتب او من اية شركه فى الخارج ويكون المتسبب فى ذلك شخص مصرى ان لا يتركه ويرفع عليه دعوه قضائيه حتى ينال جزائه لانه كره بلده واهله وشعبه من اجل المال وادعوا الى التكاتف لذلك ضد "أشرف محمد عبدا لعزيز الصياد" وامثاله الكثيرين


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا مصيلحى على هذه التحذيرات والمعلومات وجزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على المعلومة


----------



## م/محمد حكور (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
على هذه المعلومات القيمه والمفيده


----------



## عادل 1980 (5 يونيو 2010)

الله يرحمنا برحمته


----------



## عدنان النجار (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكور مهندس مصيلحي علي الأيضاح وألرجاء من أي مهندس له تجربه مع تلك المكاتب فليسردها لنا


----------



## ammaid_2000 (9 يونيو 2010)

عدنان النجار قال:


> مشكور مهندس مصيلحي علي الأيضاح وألرجاء من أي مهندس له تجربه مع تلك المكاتب فليسردها لنا


طبقا لمعلوماتي فإن تجارب المهندسون مع مكتب البيئه ( مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون ) مريره جدا


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (20 يونيو 2010)

حد يعرف حاجه عن شركة القحطانى بالدمام افيدونى


----------



## ammaid_2000 (20 يونيو 2010)

ياريت تقدر تحدد الاسم بالكامل والنشاط


----------



## دودوالشقى (20 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## قلوب منسية (2 يوليو 2010)

*اجمل الهندسة ان تبني جسرا من الامل فوق نهر من الياس*


----------



## حازم اسكندر (2 يوليو 2010)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (3 يوليو 2010)

طيب فين احسن المكاتب فى كل دى الموسوعه دا الواحد ما يعرفش فى مصر غير حوال 5 مكاتب فقط


----------



## ammaid_2000 (4 يوليو 2010)

محمداحمد طاحون قال:


> طيب فين احسن المكاتب فى كل دى الموسوعه دا الواحد ما يعرفش فى مصر غير حوال 5 مكاتب فقط


أهم حاجه انك تبعد عن المكاتب سيئة السمعه وهي معروفه للجميع ويمكنك معرفتها من خلال متابعة المنتديات الهندسيه.


----------



## ياسر سالمان (20 أغسطس 2010)

واضح ان الاخ مصيلحى تأثر كثيرا بهذا المكتب الذى افاض واستفاض فى وساخة لم اسمع بها من قبل وواضح انها تجربة جربها بنفسه وارجوا ان يكون قد استفاد منها كثيراً وان يكون فى احسن حال حالياً وأشرف محمد عبدا لعزيز الصياد هذا المهندس ان كان مهندساً الذى اساء لبلده ودينه وزملائه كل هذا من اجل المال ومن اجل مستقبل زائف ان الله لكل امثالك بالمرصاد


----------



## حسام بوشكش (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس 
والامثلة كثيرة من هذه النوعية وخاصة المكاتب التى تتعاقد مع المهندسين للعمل فى البلديات فى مشاريع الدراسات حيث يتفق الكفيل السعودى مع المهندس فى مصر انه سوف يعمل فى احدى البلديات 6 ساعات يوميا فقط وان الخميس والجمعة اجازة واجازة عيدالفطر 10 ايام وعيدالاضحى 10 ايام ولو انه احتاجك فى عمل بعد الدوام سوف يحاسبك عليه ولو انت وجدت عمل بعد فترة الدوام فلك ما تشاء 
ولكن بعد سفرك تقابل الواقع وهو :
فعلا وقت الدوام من الساعة 8 الى 2 مساءاولكن صاحب العمل يجبرك على العمل بعد وقت الدوام فى احدى مكاتبة بدون اى اجر واذا اعترضت صب عليك غضبه وهددك بوقف راتبك فى الوقت الذى انت محتاج فيه للراتب لتسديد ديونك التى اقترتضها من اجل مصاريف السفر
واذا وجدت فرصة للعمل فى احدى المكاتب بعد مواعيد العمل طلب منك صاحب العمل ان يشاركك فى الراتب
اخوانى الاعزاء ما اكتبه هو ما يحدث لى الان فى السعودية
فالرجل السعودى يستغل شغف المهندس المصرى فى ساعات العمل القليلة فى البلديات فى عرض راتب قليل علية ويعرض علية الاغراءات الاخرى حتى يقبل
فاوجه عناية اخوانى فى المنتدى من ان تاخذوا الوقت الكافى لدراسة العرض المقدم من الكفيل حيث ان فى السعودة لايوجد overtime ولا اى امتيازات


----------



## mostafammy (27 أغسطس 2010)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## عمر اسلام (28 أغسطس 2010)

يا جماعه المشكلة الحقيقة بتكون مع حديثى التخرج
لو شوفتم الجرايد وخصوصا الاهرام هتلاقى انهم بيطلبوا حديثى التخرج للعمل بالسعودية 
وهنا بيبقى المطب
حديثى التخرج عاوز يشتغل يزغلل عينة باسم السعودية 
وعلشان تتاكد من انة مقلب هتلاقية مصمم على انة يمضيك سنتين مش سنة واحدة 
ودة طبعا علشان يمص دمك اكبر وقت ممكن
من الاخر لو انت من حديثى التخرج اتبهدل فى بلدك ارحم واكرمك من انك تدبهدل برة ومتلقيش حد يقف معاك ولا حدى اقرب الناس ليك


----------



## thaher (11 سبتمبر 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرا بمندس على تنبيهك للناس على ظلم بعض الناس_
_اخوكم thaher _


----------



## alra7al68 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس على المعلومات بس للاسف متاخره شويه لانى احد ضحايا هذا المكتب حاليا


----------



## ammaid_2000 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

alra7al68 قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس على المعلومات بس للاسف متاخره شويه لانى احد ضحايا هذا المكتب حاليا


لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله برغم كل التحذيرات منذ عام 2007 م وفي نقابات المهندسين على مستوى الجمهوريه والانترنت رغم ذلك وقعت ضحيه اعانك الله وان شاء الله تخرج من محنتك بسلام


----------



## السندباد المساحي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عناية (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزبلا
جازكم الله عنا كل خبر


----------



## م الجراني (9 أكتوبر 2010)

حتى تعامل الشركات صار سيىء جدا ......................


----------



## المساااااح (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ليك اخونا مصيلحي ولكن كيف لنا ان نعرف هذا الموضوع الا من اخ عزيز مثلك , ونحن نطرح المواضيع للنقاش دائماً وهو ما يعود على الجميع بالمصلحة , فندعو الله ان يجازينا خيرا ان شاء الله ونساعد بعضنا البعض وهي أهم ميزة فى هذا الموقع العزيز علينا جميعاً .. فافائدة دائما تأتى بالتعاون وهو ما ظهر جليا فى تعليقك الكريم الذي اعتقد انه افاد الكثيرين اكترم ن انتقادة لي بسبب المشاركة ..... ودائما نحب النقاش بالنسبة للمواضيع


----------



## architectonic (23 أكتوبر 2010)

إخواني قد تكلمت عن أساليب تحديد المكتب أو الشركة للعمل فيها ....
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1892863#post1892863


- وقد قلت سابقا أن الراتب هو عنوان ظاهر عن حقيقة الشركة 
- وأن إحتفاظك بأصل عقدك في يدك أحد أهم وسائل الضغط على الشركات السيئة 
- الراتب فقط ليس كافيا فلابد من البدلات و خارج الدوام أن يكون حقا مكفولا لا نقاش فيه 
- ساعات العمل أقل أو تساوي 8 ساعات فقط أكثر من ذلك لابد من حساب خارج دوام لا يقل سعر الساعة الواحدة فيه عن 10 ريال - 30 ريال 

- السكن أو بدل السكن - اداة الإنتقال و مصروفاتها ( السيارة ) أو بدل الإنتقال 
كلها عناصر يجب التأكد منها 

- حديث التخرج لاتمضي أو توقع على عقد أقل من 5000 ألاف ريال لمدة سنة واحدة وإن كان سنتين فيجب التعهد بزيادة 10% كل 3 - 6 شهور أو براتب 6000 آلاف ريال شهريا بالإضافة للبدلات 

- الحذر من تسليم جواز السفر لجهة العمل إلا بعد مرور 3 أشهر من تجربة العمل و السؤال عن الشركة حال الوصول إليها 

- أصحاب الخبرة فوق 3 سنوات لا تقل رواتبهم بأي حال من الأحوال عن 7- 8 ألاف ريال 

يجب أن تتحرى مصداقية ونظافة الشركة قبل العمل الجدي معها


----------



## ammaid_2000 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ياسر سالمان قال:


> واضح ان الاخ مصيلحى تأثر كثيرا بهذا المكتب الذى افاض واستفاض فى وساخة لم اسمع بها من قبل وواضح انها تجربة جربها بنفسه وارجوا ان يكون قد استفاد منها كثيراً وان يكون فى احسن حال حالياً وأشرف محمد عبدا لعزيز الصياد هذا المهندس ان كان مهندساً الذى اساء لبلده ودينه وزملائه كل هذا من اجل المال ومن اجل مستقبل زائف ان الله لكل امثالك بالمرصاد


يا أخي الجاني في هذه الجريمه واسمحو لي ان اسميها جريمه ليس هو أشرف محمد عبد العزيز الصياد وحده فهذا الأشرف هو واجهه والشركاء الاصليون هم على الشعيبي وعبد الرحمن الحصيني اصحاب مكتب البيئه ( مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون ) فهم يعرفون كل هذه الجرائم ويتم ذلك بعلمهم وتحت مباركتهم .


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (17 نوفمبر 2010)

نعم اخى صدقت فقد كنت احد من خدعوا باسم المكتب وعملت فيه لمدة اربع شهور وتركته بعد ان قمت باحداث اخجل وصفها بالمدعوا اشرف الصياد اكبر حرامى والحمد لله حاليا اعمل بافضل المكاتب بالسعوديه


----------



## المساااااح (20 نوفمبر 2010)

طبعا يا جماعه انا لو كنت حطيت المشاركة دى فهى مش من دواعى الدعاية للمكاتب دى او حاجه .. بالعكس , هيا مساعدة بسيطة للى يرغب يتواصل معاهم والحمد لله ان طلع فيهم مكاتب مش كويسة عشان الناس تتعلم وتاخد حرصها .. وانا بدعو كل الناس انها تشارك برايها فى المكاتب دى عشان اخوانا لما ييجوا يسافروا محدش يتخدع وتكون صدقة جارية لينا فى مساعدة اخوانا ان شاءا لله ....


----------



## احمد حسن علام (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## ammaid_2000 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

صبحى السيد صبحى قال:


> نعم اخى صدقت فقد كنت احد من خدعوا باسم المكتب وعملت فيه لمدة اربع شهور وتركته بعد ان قمت باحداث اخجل وصفها بالمدعوا اشرف الصياد اكبر حرامى والحمد لله حاليا اعمل بافضل المكاتب بالسعوديه


فعلا وشكرا لأخي المساح


----------



## ammaid_2000 (10 يناير 2011)

*مشاكل لا تنتهي من مكتب البيئه ( مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون )*



صبحى السيد صبحى قال:


> نعم اخى صدقت فقد كنت احد من خدعوا باسم المكتب وعملت فيه لمدة اربع شهور وتركته بعد ان قمت باحداث اخجل وصفها بالمدعوا اشرف الصياد اكبر حرامى والحمد لله حاليا اعمل بافضل المكاتب بالسعوديه


*يبدو ان مشاكل مكتب البيئه ( مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون ) لا ولن تنتهي ومازالت كما هي نفس المشاكل واليكم هذا الرابط.
http://www.egybox.org/vb/showthread....B9%D8%AF%D8%A9*
والسؤال هو لماذا ينفرد مكتب البيئه بوجود هذه المشاكل التي لا تنتهي مع المهندسين ؟


----------



## moh_s115 (7 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم

انا شايف او مش ذاكر اسم دار الهندسه اكبر شركه استشارات وتصاميم في السعوديه والوطن العربي


----------



## moh_s115 (7 فبراير 2011)

طبعا اكيد الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ammaid_2000 (2 يوليو 2011)

*هذا رابط بالصوت والصورة لجزأ يسير مما يحدث بمكتب البيئه ( مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون ) شاهدوه قبل ان تفكروا في التعاقد مع مثل هذه المكاتب *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q58jTsjj5A0&feature=player_embedded
بدون تعليق...........


----------



## timo0 (19 يوليو 2011)

اخى الفاضل ترجو رقم مكتب نزار كردى مهندسون استشاريون وانا اعلم ان مقره الرياض (!!!!!!!!!!!))


----------



## وليدعنتر (19 يوليو 2011)

الاخ العزيز المهندس مصيلحى شكرا على النصحية وكل كلامك صحيح فانا كنت ضحيه من ضحايا السفاح لشرف الصياد وتركت مستحقات 9000 الاف ريال ونزلت خروج وعودة وكان هاذا منذ 7 سنوات وذلكك للاسباب التى ذكرتها ورجعت مرة اخرى على المملكة ففؤجت بانه رفع قضيه على فى مصر يطلب تعويض 250 الف جنية انا ومع 7 من زملائنا فحذارى من هاذا السفاح


----------



## unknownegypt (19 يوليو 2011)

ياريت يتعمل على المنتدى موضوع ويتم تثبيته بالمكاتب والشركات بالدول العربيه السيئة السمعه ياريت ياجماعه والله يبقى في دا لان لو حصل والناس بقت عارفه الكويس والوحش مش بس هتمنع كوارث دي كمان هترفع من قيمة المهندسين عموما خصوصا في الدول العربيه لانهم واخدين على ان المصريين حمير شغل وبيضربوا ويتهانوا وهم ساكتين ياريت المنتدى يحط في باله الموضوع دا لانه ضروري جدا خصوصا في الاوقات دي


----------



## ammaid_2000 (19 يوليو 2011)

unknownegypt قال:


> ياريت يتعمل على المنتدى موضوع ويتم تثبيته بالمكاتب والشركات بالدول العربيه السيئة السمعه ياريت ياجماعه والله يبقى في دا لان لو حصل والناس بقت عارفه الكويس والوحش مش بس هتمنع كوارث دي كمان هترفع من قيمة المهندسين عموما خصوصا في الدول العربيه لانهم واخدين على ان المصريين حمير شغل وبيضربوا ويتهانوا وهم ساكتين ياريت المنتدى يحط في باله الموضوع دا لانه ضروري جدا خصوصا في الاوقات دي



يا أخي لا يستطيع احد ان يضرب او يهين مصري والمصري لا يسكت على حقه ابدا المصري يصبر على اخذ حقه ويأخذه في النهايه وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## unknownegypt (19 يوليو 2011)

ammaid_2000 قال:


> يا أخي لا يستطيع احد ان يضرب او يهين مصري والمصري لا يسكت على حقه ابدا المصري يصبر على اخذ حقه ويأخذه في النهايه وتحياتي للجميع



للاسف في مصريين سابوا حقوقهم ومشيوا واعرف ناس كتير كدا


----------



## mr_1811 (20 يوليو 2011)

عجبنى جدا الموضوع وقلت اديكم نصيحه لوجه الله
خلو بالكم من العقد فى مصر عشان بيبقى مكتوب فيه تذكره اياب فقط 
يعنى تروح الاجازه باص تاخد فلوس باص تروح طيران تاخد طيران 
وترجع على حسابك 
ولازم تقدم طلب الاجازه قبلها بشهر ولو الكفيل رفض التوقيع ابعتها فاكس واحتفظ بالورقه 
انااعمل بمنطقه نجران ( الجنوب ) خدو بالكم من المكاتب اللى هناك كويس فى مكاتب تتعد على الصوابع 
وباقى المكاتب عايزه ضرب النار 


ربنا يوفقكم للى فيه الخير ويوسع رزقكم


----------



## hozan77 (29 يوليو 2011)

ممكن ايميل الشركات الاستشارية


----------



## eng.mohamed.magdy (30 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخواني الكرام كما تقدمتم و لكم جزيل الشكر علي المعلومات القيمه يجب علي كل انسان تحري الدقه و المصداقيه في سفرك و عملك خارج بلدك و اقول ما خاب من استشار و الله ان الرزق مكتوب بيد الله و صدقوني ان راحه البال و الامان هي اهم العوامل في السفر ثم ياتي بعد ذلك المال يمكن تاخد الووف و لكن مع مشاكل و ضغط سوف تكره كل شئ و اقول لكم يا اخواني ما خاب من استشار استخير الله سبحانه و تعالى ثم اسال و ان شاء الله سوف ترشد الى الصواب (وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم و عسى ان تحبو شيئا وهو شر لكم) صدق الله العظيم


----------



## mosaed36 (30 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ياباشمهندس على النصيحة اولا انااعمل فى مكتب عبرالرحمن النعيم منذ ثلاثة سنوات كل الكلام لايوجد شى منه اولا هو من الشخص نفسة العمل واحد فى المكاتب الهندسية داخل السعودية


----------



## باشمهندس 2009 (1 أغسطس 2011)

يااخى سبحان الله ربنا ما يوقعنا فى ناس زى دى لانى اعتقد انى ساعتها مش هتنازل عن حقى حتى لو وصلت معايا للقتل 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل يارب كل واحد بيظلم عبد فى رزق هو يستحقه وهو عارف انه ظالم 

امته شر ميته لان طعم الظلم وحش اوووووووووووووووووى


----------



## باشمهندس 2009 (1 أغسطس 2011)

> يا باشمهندسين انا كنت باسال عن سمعة مكتب استشارى اسمه وادى الجوف للاستشارات الهندسيه بمنطقة الجوف بالشمال لو حد عنده معلومه يقولها ياريت يبعتلى رساله ع الخاص


----------



## mohb (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ياجماعة حد عارف شىء عن المكتب الوطنى الاستشارى


----------



## snap 10 (8 يناير 2012)

*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*​


----------



## engineerzard (20 فبراير 2012)

*هل ممكن يا اخ مصيلحي ان تمدني بعنوان هذا المكتب في الرياض لامر هام جدا جدا*


----------



## engineerzard (20 فبراير 2012)

ارجو يا اخ مصيلحي ان ترسل لي عنوان هذا المكتب في الرياض وذلك لامر هام


----------



## احمد بلش (27 فبراير 2012)

مكتب البيئة بالرياض من اسوا المكاتب الاستشارية بالرياض


----------



## احمد بلش (27 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحتم يا اخوان حد يعرف حاجة عن مكتب استشاري بالرياض اسمة المكتب العربي للاستشارات الهندسية - بالملز لصاحبة الدكتور خالد محمد الاخضر العربي -- وذلك للضرورة


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (28 فبراير 2012)

اسال ناس سبق لها العمل بالمكاتب الاول


----------



## ammaid_2000 (10 مارس 2012)

engineerzard قال:


> ارجو يا اخ مصيلحي ان ترسل لي عنوان هذا المكتب في الرياض وذلك لامر هام



عنوانه بالرياض مخرج 6 الدائري الشمالي تقاطع شارع ابو بكر الصديق مع شارع الحسين بن علي بجوار بنده الجديده


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (11 مارس 2012)

سبق وضع كل المكاتب


----------



## باسم مرزوق (11 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## shoukat (5 نوفمبر 2012)

هل يوجد قائمة تفصيلية


----------



## shoukat (5 نوفمبر 2012)

أو تقييم لكل شركة


----------



## shoukat (5 نوفمبر 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## محمد هداية (18 أغسطس 2014)

الراجل دا حد يعرف هو نازل امتى بالظبط و حد يربطو فى عمود نار برا صاله المطار اللى مسافر او راجع البلد يظبطوا .. ربنا ينتقم من اى حد ياكل حق حد و الله الواحد مش عارف بيناموا ازاى


----------



## محمد هداية (18 أغسطس 2014)

يا ريت لو حد يعرف حاجه عن سمعه مكتب قطان للاستشارات السعوديه و مكتب الانشاءات السعوديه للاستشارات الهندسيه يفيدنى لانى جيلى عرض شغل فيهم .. جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## essam saleh (27 نوفمبر 2014)

ياريت يا جماعة لو حد يعرف معلومات عن مكتب اسمه مرسام للإستشارات الهندسية في الحائل


----------



## msmrmd (4 فبراير 2015)

عايز اعرف نظام المكتب ده سليمان عبدالله الخريجي للاستشارات الهندسية كويس فى المعاملة والرواتب وملتزم وكدا​


----------



## sayedhelawy (27 أبريل 2015)

والله لو تعرف يا اخي خبرني انا جايلي عقد من هذا المكتب


----------

